
I write fake online reviews - nradov
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-47952165
======
wyldfire
> Amazon said it was using automated technology to weed out false reviews and
> that it had invested "significant resources" to protect its review system

The people in the article who write those inauthentic reviews probably aren't
detectable with that automated technology. Unless they're provided specific
copy to include, they're likely indistinguishable from an authentic review.

I used to think the reviewers who were particularly verbose and who included
copious (sometimes superfluous) detail were likely authentic. Now I think
that's an easily faked signal.

I have no clue what to believe with respect to online reviews, but I'm ever-
so-slightly swayed by Amazon's explicit "amazon's choice" endorsements. I'll
visit retail stores more often in order to have a clearer idea of the quality
level I'm buying, and an easier recourse if it doesn't work out.

~~~
woldemariam
It seems "Amazon's Choice" has its issues

[https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wsj.com/amp/articles/dont-j...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wsj.com/amp/articles/dont-
just-buy-now-when-shopping-on-amazon-you-need-to-pay-attention-11553592600)

------
_nalply
Meanwhile, a trick to discover bad products anyway: Only read negative
reviews.

This works somewhat because disgruntled consumers aren't prevented from
posting negative reviews. However sometimes even negative reviews aren't
reliable, I think because of two things: first there are just bad-tempered
people out there and second perhaps unethical competition posts fake negative
reviews of competitive products.

